# Need help figuring a few things out



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

I was supposed to be getting a 180G tank but the other half ordered a 135 by accident. Instead of returning it she gave me the greenlight to get a 340g (130 x 24 x 25) for the living room. So ill keep my 135 for the bedroom 

For the 135 mbuna here are some of my plans and im open to anything

I plan on putting eggcrate on the bottom with a UGJ system. For a 135 what pumps should i use this part has me stumped the most next to stocking.

I'm going to use Tahitian Moon for my substrate. Rocks i haven't made it to the rock place down the street yet but im not too worried about that part.

Filtration i am thinking of going with 2 marineland 360's I think this plus the UGJ should be plenty for a 135?

Lighting im going with 2 36" Nova Extreme T-5 Fixtures w/Lunar Lights
heating?????? No clue but i figure this wont be too hard to figure out.

Fish......... I know for sure im going to go with 15 demasoni I get to choose sex so im thinking 4 males and 11 females? What fish go good with them id like about 12 electric yellows and then maybe 12 of some greshakei but i think that might be a bad idea. Any input on stocking would be greatly appreciated.

I know alot of people have done the same setups and to be honest im not looking to be different heck there's even some tanks *** seen on here I would almost consider making an exact copy of im just looking for something that's very appealing to the eyes and even non-fish lovers will look at and think wow that's awesome looking.

Any input goods or bad would be greatly appreciated. Im not a newbie but im not super knowledgeable either I have 2 other tanks running and they have been stable for awhile now so i feel like im ready to step up to some big tanks.


----------



## cosmic665 (Oct 4, 2007)

It sounds like you have your setup already figured out..

1. Filtration is fine...
2. Good choice on the substrate....
3. Good choice on the fish......

Now the hard part is actually putting everthing together.

Good luck.


----------



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

So will that mixture of fish mesh with each other?

What about pumps for the UGJ system. Id hate to have them turn into a powerwasher cause i used something too big lol


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

OKCIS said:


> So will that mixture of fish mesh with each other?
> 
> What about pumps for the UGJ system. Id hate to have them turn into a powerwasher cause i used something too big lol


Visit http://www.kensfish.com/powerheads.html to get a pump. Pretty reasonable prices unless you want it NOW, then just go to your LFS.

Make sure you just have about 175 GPH for each jet and you should be fine with flow rate. I like the cap 3600's since they are both energy efficient and quiet but the choice is yours.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Eb0la11 said:


> OKCIS said:
> 
> 
> > So will that mixture of fish mesh with each other?
> ...


175gph each jet? He can make due with 125-150gph per jet. If you get a pump that makes your USJ a power washer then you just have to add more jets. You can test it inside the tank before adding the sand on top of it. That way you can modify it if you need to.

I can link you to a pump that flows 2000gph for $80 shipped which can power 13-16 jets in a closed loop system for roughly 125-150gph per jet. It flows 2000gph but since it is being distributed through several jets it doesn't make the current in the tank that overpowering.

I also don't think you will have enough filtration for your tank especially with almost 40 fish in the tank. With a USJ you will have enough water movement in the tank with the 2 c360's. However, those 2 filters supposedly would flow 720gph which is 5.33x hourly turnover rate not factoring in head pressure. You should try to aim for 7-10x hourly turnover rate. So you might consider adding another filter of some kind.

Is your 340 going to be drilled for use with a wet/dry sump? If not you should really consider doing that as well.

I cannot help you with your stocking plans as I haven't kept demasoni or greshakei.


----------



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes the 340 is going to be using a sump it will be a few weeks before i even get to begin setting it up though because we are having new floors installed so i have to wait on those first.

I considered 2 fluval fx5's for filtration but wasnt completely sure about them. Id like to use bioballs in my canisters if possible thats one of the things that steered me towards the 360's. Is that still possible with the FX5? I have never used a fluval but i have a 160 on my sons tank and im pretty familiar with it that was another reason for thinking 360's.

As far as UGJ's go whatever i was going to get i was planning on 2 of them based on the design of the jet system i have on paper. Quiet and efficient would definitely be good since this thing is going to be in a bedroom.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Why do you want bio-balls in your canisters? Bio-balls are so much more effective when they are open to air like in a wet/dry instead of being submerged.

What size wet/dry sump are you going to be using on the 340? Ideally you want the wet/dry sump to house 15-20% of the display tank volume while running. So that would roughly be 51-68 gallons of water within the sump. So you would need containers that could hold that much water plus the excess from a power outage/pump failure.

If you want to use 2 pumps then by all means use 2 pumps. I prefer using a closed loop USJ system versus an open system. Anyway we can see your design? Maybe scan the drawing or take a picture?

I have a wet/dry and a HOB on my 75g and the only noise it makes is from the HOB pouring into the tank. Otherwise it would be virtually silent and I could keep it in my bedroom but it is downstairs in the living room with my beautiful tropheus in it. :fish: I do however have a 20H in my room with some neo. pulchers and bushy nose plecos running a canister for filtration and an air pump with air stones for surface agitation.


----------



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

*** just always used bioballs and have had luck with them so i figured i would stick to what i know. Im looking at the fx5s now also though that would do more then turnover all the water i need.

Ill try and draw up my jet design in photoshop or paint or something and post it. Its nothing special really just a pump in each back corner with 5 jets coming off each one. I could easily drop one off each side or add another.

Anyone have any input on fish for me? Any other suggestions for fish that i might be overlooking?

Thanks for all the ideas and suggestions so far.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

What about a colony of 25 tropheus? They aren't as scary as people make them out to be. They just aren't cheap. Buy from a reputable breeder and you should be good to go.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Here is a decent looking USJ system. You would take out the closed loop system in the middle out and make the other sections longer/bigger.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I would start by buying a dozen roses....


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

:lol: Well said tannable


----------



## ictoae (May 17, 2008)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9849

has Quiet One pumps on sale. just ordered a 3000 for my the sump return and ugj for my 30g.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

IrkedCitizen said:


> Eb0la11 said:
> 
> 
> > OKCIS said:
> ...


It really depends on a few things but I have 4 jets running off my CAP 3600 which puts out 947 GPH so actually its more like 225 GPH and it works very well. Its anything but a "power washer" The fish still enjoy playing in it and it does a better job of keeping the tank clean.

My system does have a few turns before the water actually leaves the system out of the jets so Im sure some of the GPH is lost but nonetheless it depends how far apart your jets are, how many and the design of them.


----------



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

What do you use for a filter on the caps?


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

I dont actually bother filtering it. I guess it might get gunked up a bit eventually but it has a grid around the intake that helps keep most things out but anything small will just go through the system and out the pumps, no biggie. Just hope it doesnt clog over time but if it does I'll just clean it, no biggie.


----------

